# [Dutch NR] Erik Akkersdijk Pyraminx 2.84 single



## Erik (Jun 26, 2011)

Alania Open 2011, thanks Niklas for capturing this and sending me the vid!
Optimal solution


----------



## Owen (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 26, 2011)

Meh, what can I say? 
Oh yeah, Awesome job Erik !


----------



## Max CUBErick (Jun 26, 2011)

Well done! 
Thanks for your keyhole method tutorial - I finally understood it)) But I still hate pyraminx)))


----------



## Aakash (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice optimal one


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

